# Aire at De Panne now has height barrier



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Aire in Koningspein, De Panne.
SidT just text me & confirmed that previously there was no height barrier at one end of this aire & it was a good quiet place to stop . . now there are barriers both entrance & exit . . another aire bites the dust & is a no no 

- [Not that its in our database . . as far as I can see]


----------

